# What do I need/need to know/do to get into hunting?



## Breena (17 June 2013)

I'd love to give hunting a go, occasionally friends near me go so would go with one of them as I'm nervous (not riding, the whole rules and eticate thing worries me that I'll get it wrong and cause offence!) 
My horse is meant to have hunted before regularly and she's brilliant ridden in company and she's surefooted and confident herself. So where do I start?!


----------



## Tinsel Trouble (17 June 2013)

find out who your local hunt is (through the countryside alliance or Master of Fox Hounds Association) and ring up the hunt secretary and fire questions at her. Start autumn hunting (cubbing) which is a very early start, but very slow and a little quieter.

 Etiquette isn't a problem- be clean, tidy, courteous and don't overtake the field master. If you are worried put a green ribbon in the tail (this means green/ nervous horse) and people will give you some more space. 

Ask the secretary if there is someone who can nanny you for your first morning out and explain what's happening in the field.

Good luck! Let us know how you get on x


----------



## JenHunt (19 June 2013)

what TT said, and try to go to some of the social do's too to get to know people! the sec might be able to put you in touch with some of the foot followers too if you wanted to watch some hunting without your horse first (to see what goes on, and have someone explain it to you)


----------



## Hairy Old Cob (19 June 2013)

Tinsel Trouble said:



			find out who your local hunt is (through the countryside alliance or Master of Fox Hounds Association) and ring up the hunt secretary and fire questions at her. Start autumn hunting (cubbing) which is a very early start, but very slow and a little quieter.


Or More Probably HIM
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Breena (20 June 2013)

Thank you everyone, is there anything I need equipment wise or just my usual show wear with the tweed jacket? May as well start buying over the summer rather than when winter food bills kick in!


----------



## Tinsel Trouble (20 June 2013)

Breena said:



			Thank you everyone, is there anything I need equipment wise or just my usual show wear with the tweed jacket? May as well start buying over the summer rather than when winter food bills kick in!
		
Click to expand...

Autumn Hunting/ Cubbing is 'rat catcher' beige breeches, brown boots (or clean and smart johdy boots and chaps) tween jacket and a coloured tie or stock.

Proper hunting is cream johds, black boots, white stock or tie and blue or black jacket. Gloves should match your tack.


----------



## shoeey (20 June 2013)

The MFHA has a guide for new riders on its website which should ahve some useful info for you.
This is the link but it appears to be down at the moment (helpfully!)
http://www.mfha.org/home.html
Hope you have fun!!


----------



## VoR (20 June 2013)

Tinsel Trouble said:



			find out who your local hunt is (through the countryside alliance or Master of Fox Hounds Association) and ring up the hunt secretary and fire questions *at her*.
		
Click to expand...

Ahem, or him


----------



## Breena (21 June 2013)

Hmmmm new jacket search it is! Only have a tweed as we mainly have native horses.
Got boots and all tack is brown and always wear brown gloves anyway for the shows.
Just need a jacket!


----------



## VoR (21 June 2013)

Breena said:



			Hmmmm new jacket search it is! Only have a tweed as we mainly have native horses.
Got boots and all tack is brown and always wear brown gloves anyway for the shows.
Just need a jacket! 

Click to expand...

Unless you NEED a tweed jacket it might be worth speaking to the Hunt Sec before 'splashing out'. They may be happy to 'relax' on the dress code (I know we do) for you to try it, alternatively, ask around to see if you can borrow one.


----------



## GoldenOrlaith (28 June 2013)

Breena said:



			So where do I start?!
		
Click to expand...

With a big shot of Port!!  

Als your horse is used to hunting, and you know some neighbours are going it sounds like you have a better head start to hunting than most!

I would suggest looking up some terminology so you know when to shut gates,(Gate Please!) when the whipper in is coming by etc etc. 

Also, just to get your day off to a good start, it's nice to have some one on foot come to the meet with you and see you off and take pictures! Puts confidence into/means you can't chicken out and just go home!
Highly advise having a green ribbon in your tail. It's a good indicator to others and you'll get help if you need it quicker.
Best of Luck!


----------



## Breena (30 June 2013)

GoldenOrlaith said:



			With a big shot of Port!!  

Als your horse is used to hunting, and you know some neighbours are going it sounds like you have a better head start to hunting than most!

I would suggest looking up some terminology so you know when to shut gates,(Gate Please!) when the whipper in is coming by etc etc. 

Also, just to get your day off to a good start, it's nice to have some one on foot come to the meet with you and see you off and take pictures! Puts confidence into/means you can't chicken out and just go home!
Highly advise having a green ribbon in your tail. It's a good indicator to others and you'll get help if you need it quicker.
Best of Luck!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you  and everyone above. Dreading being asked to shut gates, she wont stand if others are cantering off...or even walking off....also I have poor wrists so shutting some gates can be a b***. lol. 

Is just general hacking, local show jumping etc. enough for fitness or do I need to step it up as the season looms?


----------



## Breena (30 June 2013)

VoR said:



			Unless you NEED a tweed jacket it might be worth speaking to the Hunt Sec before 'splashing out'. They may be happy to 'relax' on the dress code (I know we do) for you to try it, alternatively, ask around to see if you can borrow one.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry I've got the tweed one....not a blue one though!


----------



## meesha (30 June 2013)

Don't over think it, just go..... Your horse will probably suprise you with stamina you didn't know was there...mine did ! Autumn trailing isn't as taxing and easiest way to avoid shutting gates is avoid being last through ! Everyone is very understanding and wouldnt expect u to do gates first few times out! Correct me if I am wrong VOR...but think tweed is acceptable all season (dont freeze though).    Ps VOR is opening meet always first sat in Nov? Oh is muttering about weekend away in Nov but don't want to miss it.


----------



## spacefaer (1 July 2013)

Tweed is fine - better than summer weight competition jackets but not as warm or as waterproof as a wool hunt coat. 

Opening meet for most packs is the first weekend in November but some can have it a week earlier.  Best to check with theHon Sec.

Fitness- wise, autumn hunting tends to be slower and steadier to start with, although by the end, just before Opening Meet,  it can be as demanding at times as hunting.  You should be prepared to spend severalhhours in the saddle - hunters need stamina as much aa speed.  There can be a lot of hanging about.  Our guys will be hacking purposefully for about 1.5 hours with trotting by the time we're hunting - plus they'll be out a couple of mornings a week autumn hunting.  

Re gate shutting - some packs have allocated people who get a free day and follow behind doing gates. Most packs don't and it is the responsibility of the last person through to make sure it is shut. No one expects newcomers or visitors to shut gates - but it is vastly appreciated if you do !!


----------



## spacefaer (1 July 2013)

Of course if you are worried about opening/shutting a gate, the easy option is just to jump it


----------

